# Computer Infected With Virus Called Personal Anti Virus



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

How many times have I told my daughter and son in law to invest in Virus software? about a bazillion but they didn't hear me I guess.
Now they have the Personal Anti Virus trojan. It appears to be ugggllllyyyy. AVG didn't take of it,she downloaded Malwarebytes and it found it and a lot of other trojans but it couldn't get rid of this one.

So, she is going to go to Best Buy today and buy a virus program.

Anyone have any advice on this situation?

Did I mention that even adult kids don't listen to the momma?


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> How many times have I told my daughter and son in law to invest in Virus software? about a bazillion but they didn't hear me I guess.
> Now they have the Personal Anti Virus trojan. It appears to be ugggllllyyyy. AVG didn't take of it,she downloaded Malwarebytes and it found it and a lot of other trojans but it couldn't get rid of this one.
> 
> So, she is going to go to Best Buy today and buy a virus program.
> ...


Make a backup copy of all the data. Reformat and reinstall. There are no anti-virus packages that will remove all the infected areas of the computer. They either don't get it all or the computer is unstable when they are done.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We use AVG - the free version. The nice thing is it is virus only - not loaded up with spy ware protection, firewall, etc. All of that stuff slows the computer down.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

SoCalOutback said:


> Make a backup copy of all the data. Reformat and reinstall.


I couldn't agree more.

They could have techs fool around with removal tools, but you will never be sure that they are all gone. And usually a trojan will attach itself to a vital system file so that extracting it will damage the operating system anyway.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Make a backup copy of all the data. Reformat and reinstall.


I couldn't agree more.

They could have techs fool around with removal tools, but you will never be sure that they are all gone. And usually a trojan will attach itself to a vital system file so that extracting it will damage the operating system anyway.
[/quote]

My personal tech fool always reloads (DH)! As much of a pain as it is, it is so worth it to know the bug is gone gone gone!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

This is a common scam. It's a virus that is designed to get you to purchase bogus antivirus software. Once you pay them, they deactivate the virus.

My dad had this and got rid of it with Malwarebytes. I seem to remember someone else having luck with the free version of Asquared.

I use AVG free and Windows Defender and have never had a problem.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Along with malwarebytes, run Spybot Search & Destroy as well. If one doesn't get it, the other usually does.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I feel your pain!!!! I think the only way they learn is when it happens to them and they loose their stuff.

But in a little defense, these malwares are designed to look just like the real versions of spy/virus software so you think you are doing a good thing by clicking on it. Shame on these people. Wish there was a way to hang them by their toenails for all the pain and aggravation these things cause.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have used McAfee forever. It doesnt cost much after you are a customer a while.. They give some super deals to keep you. Its like 30 bucks or so for 2 computers per year.

I have never had a single issue. I have a teenager and I can bet he pushes the limits when he is on the computer and the wife and I are away..









Carey


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I have a teenager and I can bet he pushes the limits when he is on the computer and the wife and I are away..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a Teenage Boy...............You think???


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

clarkely said:


> I have a teenager and I can bet he pushes the limits when he is on the computer and the wife and I are away..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a Teenage Boy...............You think???








[/quote]

lol
I have thought about downloading one of those secret keytype recorders... But it would only po me... lol I have enough stress in life as it is.. I just leave it to McAfee to keep my old dell optiplex running.. Now that has been one tough computer!

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

We have her restore discs , if they don't care if they lose everything, will restoring fix the problem?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Provided the restore formats the disk prior to restore rather than just placing the restore over the top of the existing installation, then yes... it should be fine after the fact.

Don't forget to patch your system (windows update... not from the application but from the website http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com) after the restore.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rob_G said:


> Provided the restore formats the disk prior to restore rather than just placing the restore over the top of the existing installation, then yes... it should be fine after the fact.
> 
> Don't forget to patch your system (windows update... not from the application but from the website http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com) after the restore.


the disc is sealed, it came with the laptop a couple years ago, so not sure if it will format first?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Provided the restore formats the disk prior to restore rather than just placing the restore over the top of the existing installation, then yes... it should be fine after the fact.
> 
> Don't forget to patch your system (windows update... not from the application but from the website http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com) after the restore.


the disc is sealed, it came with the laptop a couple years ago, so not sure if it will format first?
[/quote]

It should. At the very least it should give you the option to do so.

If you pop it in and get a message similar to **** WARNING: ALL DATA ON THIS DISK WITH BE LOST **** when running it, then you should be good.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Step 1: Download and install Firefox
Step 2: Remove links to Internet Explorer, only use it for Windows updates
Step 3: Install the NoScript & AdBlock Plus extensions for Firefox
Step 4: Use Gmail or Yahoo mail that scan for email viri automatically

Our whole family uses Firefox, since using it several years ago along with NoScript and AdBlock we have not had any virus problems. I have two boys that download games, etc. no problems. The malware and others exploit Inetenet Explorer, with Firefox with NoScript the scripts they use to install the malware are never executed... of course unless the user allows them in which case its Operator Error and they should have the computer removed.









If you can't follow Steps 1-4 then try this..
Step A: Take PC to the garbage can
Step B: Go buy a Mac


----------

